# [Solved] USB Cam will einfach nicht

## Obelix

Hoi,

ich beiß gleich in die Tischkante - und kann nicht mal ein Bild einstellen, weil die Kamera nicht geht  :Wink: 

Eigentlich will ich auf was ganz anderes raus, aber zum Test bräuchte ich die USB-Cam.

Es ist eine TechSolo, die sich folgendermaßen meldet:

```
[  527.518021] usb 5-2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[  527.524321] usb 5-2: default language 0x0409

[  527.528322] usb 5-2: udev 4, busnum 5, minor = 515

[  527.528325] usb 5-2: New USB device found, idVendor=04fc, idProduct=0561

[  527.528327] usb 5-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[  527.528329] usb 5-2: Product: Generic Digital camera

[  527.528330] usb 5-2: Manufacturer: Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd.

[  527.528386] usb 5-2: usb_probe_device

[  527.528389] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  527.530313] usb 5-2: adding 5-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  527.530369] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0000 evt 0004
```

Treiber sind folgende als Module vorhanden

```
gspca_sunplus           9983  0 

gspca_main             17297  1 gspca_sunplus

videodev               66929  1 gspca_main

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     7807  1 videodev
```

leider wird kein /dev/video0 oder ähnliches angelegt. Weder automatisch, noch wenn ich 

```
modprobe gspca_sunplus
```

mache. Zwar melden sich die Treiber mit

```
Jun 29 09:57:57 ObelixPC kernel: [ 1152.293303] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

Jun 29 09:57:57 ObelixPC kernel: [ 1152.294075] gspca_main: v2.14.0 registered

Jun 29 09:57:57 ObelixPC kernel: [ 1152.294688] usbcore: registered new interface driver sunplus

```

aber es gibt trotzdem kein device und außerdem sollte das ja automatisch passieren, wenn die Kamera eingesteckt wird.

Viel kann eigentlich nicht mehr fehlen, aber ein bißchen nicht gehen ist immer noch zu wenig  :Wink: 

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Obelix

----------

## SinoTech

Probier doch mal diesen Treiber:

```

Device Drivers -->

    <*> Multimedia support  --->

        [*]   Video capture adapters (NEW)  --->

            [*]   V4L USB devices (NEW)  --->

                <M>   GSPCA based webcams (NEW)  --->

                    <M>   SPCA561 USB Camera Driver

```

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## Obelix

...du bist ein Hund.

Ich habe mich schon für pfiffig gehalten, weil ich gesehen habe, dass ein techsolo Kamera eigentlich von Sunplus ist, aber wie kommt man denn darauf, dass man diesen Treiber verwendet...?

Es klappt, und für alle, die wie ich das Teil mit Skype in Verbindung verwenden wollen, hier noch der Hinweis, dass man Skyp folgendermaßen starten muss, damit die Kamera erkannt wird:

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /opt/bin/skype "$@"

oder aber im Menü folgendes hinterlegen in der Verknüpfung zu Skype:

env LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype

Schönen Abend noch allen

Obelix

----------

## SinoTech

 *Obelix wrote:*   

> ...du bist ein Hund.
> 
> Ich habe mich schon für pfiffig gehalten, weil ich gesehen habe, dass ein techsolo Kamera eigentlich von Sunplus ist, aber wie kommt man denn darauf, dass man diesen Treiber verwendet...?
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Hab gegoogelt  :Wink:  und nebenbei passt auch die USB-ID (idProduct=0561) dazu ( SPCA561[...])

Cheers,

Sino

----------

